# Bibs



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Evo has some trewth bibs

https://www.evo.com/shell-pants/tre...MIlK-6sKLo3gIVgxx9Ch01PAiMEAYYAyABEgKAKvD_BwE


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Evo has some trewth bibs
> 
> https://www.evo.com/shell-pants/tre...MIlK-6sKLo3gIVgxx9Ch01PAiMEAYYAyABEgKAKvD_BwE


Heard nothing but good things about Trew, but more than I'm hoping to spend for my resort noob riding. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Flavor_James86 (Jun 6, 2018)

I'm looking too! I saw that the Adidas store didn't have any.

I have tried on a couple pairs over the last month or two just to see how I like the fit. Most of the bibs that I've tried on feels like they are riding up. Which I don't want to deal with on the mountain lol. But pants are either way too big or way too tight. I'm 6'6" and 260# so size large is much too tight/short but XL pants have like a 42in waist. I wear like a 37/38 hell I'm even a 36 in some jeans. So online shopping is tough lol.

I think I saw in the other post that you are similarly sized so you know the struggles. Have you had bibs before?


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Flavor_James86 said:


> I'm looking too! I saw that the Adidas store didn't have any.
> 
> I have tried on a couple pairs over the last month or two just to see how I like the fit. Most of the bibs that I've tried on feels like they are riding up. Which I don't want to deal with on the mountain lol. But pants are either way too big or way too tight. I'm 6'6" and 260# so size large is much too tight/short but XL pants have like a 42in waist. I wear like a 37/38 hell I'm even a 36 in some jeans. So online shopping is tough lol.
> 
> I think I saw in the other post that you are similarly sized so you know the struggles. Have you had bibs before?


Yeah, I'm 6'5, 230. Haven't tried any on ever. Was looking at these since they're "long" :

https://www.bobwards.com/the-north-face-mens-freedom-bib-169998

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Might try this company....

Northwest Tech. 

Don't know if their general standard sizing will fit any better, but Since they're a _custom_ outwear mnfr? Give them a call! You Might be able to change up some specs for a better fit. 

Altho their stuff doesn't appear to be on the _top_ end of wp/breathability it's not at the bottom either. I've seen decent reviews before on the product as well. With the sale on I figure its worth a look. :shrug:


-edit-
Oh,..! And you can customize the look & colors, etc. for a one-off set of jacket or bibs!


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

chomps1211 said:


> Might try this company....
> 
> Northwest Tech.
> 
> ...


Gonna check it out, thanks! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

smellysell said:


> Gonna check it out, thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Oh man, those are more expensive than the Trew! Haha

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Flavor_James86 (Jun 6, 2018)

Just got an email from Backcountry. They are having a sale today. There are a few bibs on there. I'm browsing right now. Figured I'd give you a heads up in case you haven't looked there yet.


----------



## riderriderpow77 (Jan 11, 2015)

its harder to take a shit when wearing a bib


----------



## Flavor_James86 (Jun 6, 2018)

riderriderpow77 said:


> its harder to take a shit when wearing a bib


That's like... Your opinion, man.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

smellysell said:


> Oh man, those are more expensive than the Trew! Haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Oh yeah! They ain't cheap. But the sale brings them down a fair bit. Regular price?? _Holy #%^*!!!_ :facepalm3:

However,... :blink: if'n ya can't find cheap that fits...? :shrug:



riderriderpow77 said:


> its harder to take a shit when wearing a bib





Flavor_James86 said:


> That's like... Your opinion, man.


:WTF:
...wtf is with all the _"shitting"_ that seems to be getting done at the resort?? 

I do all my shitting first thing in the morning,.. at home,... or in the Hotel!!! Exactly What the fuck are you clowns _eating?? _ :rofl3:


>


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Flavor_James86 said:


> Just got an email from Backcountry. They are having a sale today. There are a few bibs on there. I'm browsing right now. Figured I'd give you a heads up in case you haven't looked there yet.


Checking it out right meow, thanks! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

smellysell said:


> Checking it out right meow, thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Think I'm too old to pull these off... 

https://www.backcountry.com/analog-...L&ti=U2VhcmNoIFJlc3VsdHM6QmliczoxNjoxNzpCaWJz

Never heard of Chamonix?

https://www.the-house.com/ch4bilb06...GdmwTwDEAPC2KbG3DD03iCZiHpMsw7UMaAnEWEALw_wcB

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

idk how much you ride...but for me perhaps an average recreationalist of 20-30 days season...things like the trew stuff should last 3-5 seasons...so cost averaging per year is pretty reasonable. iirc my trew pants are coming in to 5 and jacket is 4 seasons.


----------



## mmmbop (Nov 23, 2018)

> Never heard of Chamonix?


I just ordered a pair of these, was planning on doing a review when I get on the mountain with them. 

According to Angry Snowboarder, they're another cheap, fly-by-night company that just popped up. Looks like, for their boards and bindings at least, they're using old Ride and other companies molds to produce their stuff. I dunno, if the quality is there I see no reason to not cop them. In terms of the clothing I have no idea, hence why I took the leap and bought some stuff.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

mmmbop said:


> I just ordered a pair of these, was planning on doing a review when I get on the mountain with them.
> 
> According to Angry Snowboarder, they're another cheap, fly-by-night company that just popped up. Looks like, for their boards and bindings at least, they're using old Ride and other companies molds to produce their stuff. I dunno, if the quality is there I see no reason to not cop them. In terms of the clothing I have no idea, hence why I took the leap and bought some stuff.


I'm gonna snag a pair too I think, unless something else pops up Monday. 20k waterproof for $100 I figure why not. On the fence with the North Face freedom bibs for $150 though. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

the shammy stuff is 100% poly...you'd be just as good with a windbreaker and use dwr or silicone spray...especially if you are not in the rain/drizzle of pnw. If it is cold and snowy or warm and sunny you don't need the 20k shell....My first couple of years, I did use nylon windbreaker shell jacket and pants from the thrift store with the silicone spray (3m scotchgard spray...which is silicone) and it worked fine...even better for shedding off the falling snow. And when you fall...you take off like a rocket...that nylon with silicone slides great on the snow.

edit: nothing wrong with being a cheap ass sob and I am one....spend your money riding as much as possible on the hill and getting some lessons will be money better spent.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> ....I did use nylon windbreaker shell jacket and pants from the thrift store with the silicone spray (3m scotchgard spray...which is silicone) and it worked fine...*even better for shedding off the falling snow. And when you fall...you take off like a rocket...that nylon with silicone slides great on the snow.*


:blink:...you just gave me a _*great*_ idea fer DIY'ing an F'd base on a toasted snowboard....  

>


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

wrathfuldeity said:


> the shammy stuff is 100% poly...you'd be just as good with a windbreaker and use dwr or silicone spray...especially if you are not in the rain/drizzle of pnw. If it is cold and snowy or warm and sunny you don't need the 20k shell....My first couple of years, I did use nylon windbreaker shell jacket and pants from the thrift store with the silicone spray (3m scotchgard spray...which is silicone) and it worked fine...even better for shedding off the falling snow. And when you fall...you take off like a rocket...that nylon with silicone slides great on the snow.
> 
> edit: nothing wrong with being a cheap ass sob and I am one....spend your money riding as much as possible on the hill and getting some lessons will be money better spent.


Good to know, thanks. Sounds like go with the North Face ones? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## akcom (Sep 1, 2018)

Picked up a trewth bib and a flylow baker bib. Just going to return the one I don't like. Same price at evo right now!


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> 3m scotchgard spray...which is silicone


Nope, scotchguard is fluorocarbon/fluorine (except for the few products that are specifically labeled silicone)


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

SGboarder said:


> Nope, scotchguard is fluorocarbon/fluorine (except for the few products that are specifically labeled silicone)


yes it was years ago...probably inhaled to much of the fluorine/silicone or whatever during the application process... fuk i don't remember...it just happened. maybe that is why they call it sillicone


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> yes it was years ago...probably inhaled to much of the fluorine/silicone or whatever during the application process... fuk i don't remember...it just happened. maybe that is why they call it sillicone


Nope, common misconception. They changed the formulation (around 2000 I think) because the original had some nasty persistent stuff in it (that stayed in your body/the environment for a looong time) but it has always been fluorocarbon/fluorine.


----------



## mmmbop (Nov 23, 2018)

wrathfuldeity said:


> the shammy stuff is 100% poly...you'd be just as good with a windbreaker and use dwr or silicone spray...especially if you are not in the rain/drizzle of pnw. If it is cold and snowy or warm and sunny you don't need the 20k shell....My first couple of years, I did use nylon windbreaker shell jacket and pants from the thrift store with the silicone spray (3m scotchgard spray...which is silicone) and it worked fine...even better for shedding off the falling snow. And when you fall...you take off like a rocket...that nylon with silicone slides great on the snow.
> 
> edit: nothing wrong with being a cheap ass sob and I am one....spend your money riding as much as possible on the hill and getting some lessons will be money better spent.


Just got back from my first turns off the season (On Mt. Hood no less, hi from the PNW by the way lol).

They held up pretty well. Granted I'm sure the waterproofing spray was really working it's magic in the pow. Not because I was nailing slashes, haven't been up in 10 months since I broke my shoulder, I was falling a fuckton. 

My only complaint with them was the side sections of the bib have only marginally more coverage compared to pants. But it was nice not having to wear a belt and having that extra butt coverage when I was sitting down in just a mid layer.

We'll how it does for the rest of the season. For $100 I'm definitely not complaining!

Cheers.


P.s ayyee glad I'm not the only cheap ass hah


----------

